# Has anyone lowered they're GTO on H&R springs?



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm thinkin about getting them I just wanna know if anyone else here has them and can give me they're experience with them. Ride quality/stance/ any modding to the car t get them to fit


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've just read about them. They are usually described as run of the mill average springs. Be careful of choosing style (stance) over substance unless you don't care about tire wear, in-line traction and ride quality. Lowering the rear beyond 20mm (3/4") will cause the tires to tip in at the top (negative camber) giving a smaller tire contact patch and wearing the insides of the tire without camber adjustable control arm bushings to correct it (which can be a problem in themselves). There also is only about 2 1/2" of travel stock to the bump stops so lowering a lot will make the car slam on the bump stops easier.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

By the pic it looks like the kidd has a solid rear axle housing.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Another lost old goat in the wrong section huh? I love when they don't state what they have or what they've already done or what they want to do with it but want advice. . .


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a 2004 gto and a 66 tempest. I posted in the right section. I wanna lower my gto but just a bit. And I think I just wanna lower it in the front cause cause the back already looks low as hell when I drive. Eibachs are a reputable brand but I've heard they aren't that great on the new gen gtos. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Svede, you must have psychic powers and i'm in the wrong section. atriot:

I'm not familiar with the new stuff. Are they McPherson strut or double a arm.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

The back looks low because the stock rear springs sag with time. When I changed my springs with stock height King ones it got higher by like an inch. I suggest to change both front and rear shocks and springs (and radius rod bushings and strut mounts if you haven't done it yet). Try Kollar racing. They have shocks and struts that are matched to the lowering spring. And please don't lower more than 3/4. It is a Mcphearson strut so its best to leave it stock height so you don't mess up the geometry.
Read this The Ultimate Handling Guide Part V: The One Unforgivable Sin, Overlowering Your Car. If you lower its just gonna look better and probably handle worse.


----------

